# How to Delete item from kindle 2 AND from archive??



## Ida (Jul 5, 2009)

I have a kindle 2 and I love it.
There are some items I would like to delete, and it's very easy to delete them from the device.  But then you see "Archived Items" and the items are still there.

Is there any way I can remove them even from Archived Items?

Please help.
Ida


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

Unfortunately there's no way to delete from the archive.  That's why a lot of people get their free public domain books from other sites so their archives don't get all cluttered.


----------



## meljackson (Nov 19, 2008)

I wish you could. Or at least have them where they didn't show in the archives of the kindle itself. There are a couple of freebie books that I really regret lol. 

Melissa


----------



## mwvickers (Jan 26, 2009)

It seems like someone mentioned a "trashcan" in the "Manage My Kindle" section of our Amazon accounts.  My understanding was that if a book is placed there, it will no longer show up in the archives.  

Does anyone remember exactly what I'm referring to?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

You can put books in the 'trash' from 'Manage Your Kindle' & 'Your collection' at Amazon.  They will no longer show up on that page.  I haven't been able to confirm yet whether they show up in Archive on the K. . . .haven't cared enough to go hunt for ones I 'trashed'. 

You can, though, change your mind, and take them out of the trash.

So, it's less like trash, and more like the box in the attic of books you don't think you'll ever read again, as distinguished from the ones on your living room shelf that you like to browse periodically.


----------



## mwvickers (Jan 26, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> You can put books in the 'trash' from 'Manage Your Kindle' & 'Your collection' at Amazon. They will no longer show up on that page. I haven't been able to confirm yet whether they show up in Archive on the K. . . .haven't cared enough to go hunt for ones I 'trashed'.
> 
> You can, though, change your mind, and take them out of the trash.
> 
> So, it's less like trash, and more like the box in the attic of books you don't think you'll ever read again, as distinguished from the ones on your living room shelf that you like to browse periodically.


Good to know, as my collection grows.

Anyone care to test it and see if the book still shows up in the archive? I would assume that if it is not immediately showing up on the "Your Collection" portion of the Amazon page that it wouldn't show up in archive either, but that is just an assumption.


----------



## Tabby (Oct 7, 2009)

I got excited when I tried it, and they were gone from "Manage My Kindle." Unfortunately my excitement was shorted lived when I checked my Kindle. They are still in the Archive.


----------



## Athenagwis (Apr 2, 2009)

Tabby said:


> I got excited when I tried it, and they were gone from "Manage My Kindle." Unfortunately my excitement was shorted lived when I checked my Kindle. They are still in the Archive.


Did you sync after you did that. maybe it didn't register with your K that they were gone yet? Haven't tried it myself, just hoping it works!!

Rachel


----------



## Forster (Mar 9, 2009)

Tabby said:


> I got excited when I tried it, and they were gone from "Manage My Kindle." Unfortunately my excitement was shorted lived when I checked my Kindle. They are still in the Archive.


Yep, no getting rid of them.


----------



## Forster (Mar 9, 2009)

Athenagwis said:


> Did you sync after you did that. maybe it didn't register with your K that they were gone yet? Haven't tried it myself, just hoping it works!!
> 
> Rachel


No they still show up. Before I got my 2nd and 3rd kindles I had trashed some books I didn't want, they still showed up in the archive of the new kindles.


----------



## Cat (Nov 10, 2008)

iirc, the trash can solution only works for K1. Don't quote me on that...maybe someone w/a K1 can try it?


----------



## Linda1915 (Feb 10, 2009)

Athenagwis said:


> Did you sync after you did that. maybe it didn't register with your K that they were gone yet? Haven't tried it myself, just hoping it works!!
> 
> Rachel


I have a K1, but I am unfamiliar with "archive". Where is it? Maybe I don't have it? I went to the media library and sent a book to the trash, it no longer shows up in my collection or my kindle. But if I click on the drop down in Media library there is a folder for trash where I can retrieve it. Once you click on the book in trash it gives you the option to delete from trash, but...this is what you get "Delete items? You are about to permanently delete 1 item from the trash. However, Amazon MP3s, Amazon Shorts and other *digital items cannot be deleted from Your Media Library in case you want to re-download your purchases*, I went ahead and clicked anyway, but sure enough, wouln't delete. Seems silly, if I wasn't sure I wanted to delete them, I could just leave them on Amazon and not on the kindle 

I think I'll send them a suggestion to allow permanent deletes after warning the user than they will have to repurchase the item if they change their mind later...


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Linda1915 said:


> I have a K1, but I am unfamiliar with "archive".


Archive on K2 = Content Manager on K1


----------



## Linda1915 (Feb 10, 2009)

Thanks Pidgeon!  

So it does take it out of archive or content manager on the K1 and off of "Your Orders" in Manage Your Kindle on Amazon, but not permanently off of My Media in Amazon, since it still sits in the Trash Folder.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I believe it will still be in "your orders" and will still be accessible by the Kindle via Archive or Content Manager, but will NOT be visible in "your collection" if you put something in the trash.


----------



## legalbs2 (May 27, 2009)

Maybe there should be another category for our Kindles - PRIVATE.  That way, you can stash those books you want to keep private from others who may use your Kindle to read their books.  This would be password protected, of course.


----------



## Linda1915 (Feb 10, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I believe it will still be in "your orders" and will still be accessible by the Kindle via Archive or Content Manager, but will NOT be visible in "your collection" if you put something in the trash.


I just doublechecked, on my K1 it is not in Content Manager. The only place it exists is in the Trash Bin. From the trash bin, I have the option to restore it to "Your Collection" to download it again.

In the meantime, I did received a reply from Amazon re: suggestion to allow deleting:

"Hello from Amazon.com,

I'm sorry, currently items from trash can't be deleted as this list is designed to allow you to re-download any digital and all of your Kindle book purchases.

Customer feedback like yours helps us continue to improve the service we provide, and we're glad you took time to write to us. I'll send your comments to the Kindle team.

Thanks for your interest in Amazon Kindle."

Oh well...


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Content Manager works a little differently than Archive.

On the K1, in Content Manager, you can set it to show items on your Kindle, items on your SD card (if you have one), items at Amazon, or all.  You will be able to see a 'trashed' book, I believe, if you set it to show items at Amazon or All.

The Archive on the K2 and DX is ONLY what's at Amazon and NOT on your device.


----------



## kjungs (Oct 23, 2009)

Hi,

I'm getting my Kindle 2 ready to be put up for sale. That's when I discovered I couldn't delete my archive folder. If it's impossible to clear it out how do people sell their Kindles? Does the buyer have to put up with my old archived ebooks?? Also I had discovered my inability to delete the archives AFTER I deregistered! So I can't go back to my Kindle account to see if there's a way there. Any suggestions? I really don't want my archive folder still on the Kindle when I try to sell it.   Thanks in advance for whatever help/suggestions you can give!


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

kjungs said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm getting my Kindle 2 ready to be put up for sale. That's when I discovered I couldn't delete my archive folder. If it's impossible to clear it out how do people sell their Kindles? Does the buyer have to put up with my old archived ebooks?? Also I had discovered my inability to delete the archives AFTER I deregistered! So I can't go back to my Kindle account to see if there's a way there. Any suggestions? I really don't want my archive folder still on the Kindle when I try to sell it.  Thanks in advance for whatever help/suggestions you can give!


If you deleted the books off of the K2 and deregistered it, the books will not be accessible to the new owner. Your archive will disappear when they register it to their account.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

No worries. . . . .you've de-registered.  So that Kindle no longer has access to YOUR archives.  I bet if you turn on WN and do a sync they'll all go away.  If that doesn't work, try resetting the device -- hold the slider 20 seconds or so until it restarts.

Now, any content NOT in archive will still show until you delete it manually.  Then it might sit in the archive until you do the above procedure again.


----------



## LisaS (Oct 13, 2009)

I tried a 14 day trial of a newspaper - are you saying I'm stuck with those in archive forever and can't permanently delete them?


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Newspapers and magazines (all subscription items) will be deleted from your archive after a period of time... Two weeks? One month? Either way, you will not have access to them after that if they are not saved to the Kindle.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Not sure what I'm missing, but I'm looking at Manage Your Kindle and at Your Reading List and don't see any option to put anything in the trash.


----------



## salaniz (Oct 6, 2009)

911jason said:


> Not sure what I'm missing, but I'm looking at Manage Your Kindle and at Your Reading List and don't see any option to put anything in the trash.


I had to go to my Media Library at Amazon to find the option to put something in the trash. The books don't show up in Manage Your Kindle any longer but they still show in the Content Manager on my K1 if I have it set to show Amazon or All.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Thanks Salaniz.. found it now. =)


----------

